# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  Conservation International -  Frogs of Madagascar, Genus Mantella: Pocket Identification Guide

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

This isn't a book but it's still worth having and incredibly useful which is *"Conservation International -  Frogs of Madagascar, Genus Mantella: Pocket Identification Guide*". 

This small pocket sized guide/leaflet contains information about all 16 members of the_ Mantella_ genus along with some Confer species and Locality variations too. The leaflet is laminated and completely in bright color so you're able to identify individuals, you will also find a section on the back page which enables you too jot down any localities you may come across (proving to be a useful aid whilst searching for Mantella in Madagascar.  




You will find information about all the individual 16 species on the back pages (pictured above) allowing you to be able to identify competently any Mantella. 

For a mere £6.99, I would say it's well worth the money and a useful tool/aid for any Mantella enthusiast! 

Thank you all for reading and enjoy. 

Josh

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for the information Josh  :Big Applause:  !  Looked for digital copy at Amazon; but it's not available and printed copies from resellers ran around $25. 

Then did a search and found out that apparently can order directly from Conservation International office at USA for $7.95:  http://www.conservation.org/Document...car_Pocket.pdf.  Will call tomorrow to check if can order over phone and send for a copy  :Smile:  .

----------


## Carlos

Just got a call back from CI and ordered a couple copies of the Mantella ID Guide for $7.95 ea. shipped.  If you are located at USA; can call Jill Lucena (Conservation International) at (703) 341-2536 and order at phone with credit card or mail in the previous posted form with your order  :Smile:  .

----------


## Heather

Carlos, let me know if you like yours. I'd love one.

----------


## Carlos

> Carlos, let me know if you like yours. I'd love one.


Hi Heather!  Got mine yesterday and I like it.  Josh description on post no. 1 is very accurate.  Guide is around 3.5 x 8 in. when folded and once you open it's 8 folds; it stretches out to 28 in.  :Smile: 

The descriptions include information about each frog's habitat and endangered status to help users find frogs in the wild.  The only shortcoming I see is that the guide does not include common names to cross reference frogs; but that can easily be solved by searching the scientific name in AmphibiaWeb.  I think anyone interested in Mantellas will be happy with the guide and if you go to Madagascar; it's a must  :Big Grin:  .

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Heather

> Hi Heather!  Got mine yesterday and I like it.  Josh description on post no. 1 is very accurate.  Guide is around 3.5 x 8 in. when folded and once you open it's 8 folds; it stretches out to 28 in. 
> 
> The descriptions include information about each frog's habitat and endangered status to help users find frogs in the wild.  The only shortcoming I see is that the guide does not include common names to cross reference frogs; but that can easily be solved by searching the scientific name in AmphibiaWeb.  I think anyone interested in Mantellas will be happy with the guide and if you go to Madagascar; it's a must  .


 Might have to get one  :Smile:

----------


## spotifywebplayer

This is amazing post. Thanks for sharing.

----------

